# (Σεμινάριο) Επάγγελμα: Μεταφραστής, στη meta|φραση, από 06/12/2010



## diceman (Nov 4, 2010)

Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta|*φραση
Επάγγελμα: Μεταφραστής
*Έναρξη: 06/12/2010
Διάρκεια: 18 ώρες
Μαθήματα: Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη, 4-7 μ.μ.
*

Αν αντιμετωπίζετε με δέος και απορία την είσοδό σας στον επαγγελματικό στίβο της μετάφρασης, το σεμινάριο αυτό είναι ιδανικό για σας, αφού απευθύνεται σε απόφοιτους μεταφραστικών σχολών και σε μεταφραστές που θέλουν να εδραιωθούν στην εγχώρια και τη διεθνή αγορά και να γίνουν επιτυχημένοι επαγγελματίες. 

Το σεμινάριο μπορούν να το παρακολουθήσουν *δωρεάν *όσοι σπουδαστές μας ολοκλήρωσαν το Μονοετές Πρόγραμμα Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών τα δύο τελευταία ακαδημαϊκά έτη, ενώ όσοι έχουν παρακολουθήσει κάποιο σεμινάριο στη σχολή μας στο διάστημα των δύο τελευταίων ακαδημαϊκών ετών θα δικαιούνται *έκπτωση 50-75% *στα δίδακτρα. Μα ακόμα κι αν δεν έχετε υπάρξει ποτέ σπουδαστής της σχολής μας, μπορείτε να επωφεληθείτε από τα νέα, μειωμένα κατά περίπου 30% δίδακτρα του σεμιναρίου! 


Καλύπτονται τα εξής:

* Οργάνωση γραφείου
* Τεχνικός εξοπλισμός και λογισμικό
* Ασφάλιση
* Έναρξη επαγγέλματος και φορολόγηση
* Οικονομική και λογιστική διαχείριση
* Υπολογισμός αμοιβών
* Ενδοκοινοτικές και εξωκοινοτικές συναλλαγές / VIES
* Δημιουργία εταιρικής εικόνας
* Δημιουργία και αποστολή CV
* Δημιουργία και διαχείριση επαγγελματικού ιστολόγιου
* Προώθηση σε μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης
* Συμμετοχή σε πλατφόρμες δικτύωσης επαγγελματιών μεταφραστών
* Επαφές και διαπραγματεύσεις με πελάτες
* Συμφωνητικά και λοιπά νομικά έγγραφα
* Δια βίου εκπαίδευση και εξειδίκευση
* Δυνατότητες διεθνούς πιστοποίησης
* Εγγραφή σε επαγγελματικούς συλλόγους

Μέσα από πρακτικές ασκήσεις, οι συμμετέχοντες θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να φτιάξουν επαγγελματική κάρτα και CV, να δημιουργήσουν ιστολόγιο, να καταρτίσουν ετήσιο προϋπολογισμό εσόδων-εξόδων, να καταθέσουν προτάσεις για την ανάληψη μεταφραστικών έργων και να μάθουν πώς μπορούν να αποκτήσουν πλεονέκτημα έναντι των ανταγωνιστών τους σε κάθε πτυχή της επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας του μεταφραστή.

*Για κράτηση θέσης, επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία της σχολής στο 210.36.29.000. 
Οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες.*


----------

